# looking to build a house to the side of my garden in a housing estate



## hivas9 (18 Feb 2010)

Hi All,
         I'm looking to build a house to the side of my garden in a housing estate. 

I'm looking to build a 2 storey house. My house is a semi D bungalow and the next house is a 2 storey dwelling semi D. 

Reading other postings could i get a quote for planning permission or am I jumping the gun on this? 

What I mean is do I go to an architect first or just apply for planning without specific drawings?

Any information appreciated.
cheers


----------



## picorette (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*

Hivas9,
You would need somebody to draw up the new house - preferably an Architect. They would also advise you on what is likely to secure planning permission, and design the new house accordingly.


----------



## runner (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*

Go to your local authority planning office in the first instance.
They will have a leaflet regarding the area, and whats likely to be allowed. For example, you must have good access, specified garden size etc. They will probably tell you if an application is vaible. Then proceed to getting professional advice.


----------



## DBK100 (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*

The critical things to assess at this stage are:

- Are their any private drains or public sewers running under the plot? You won't be allowed build over a sewer and need permission from other owners of a shared private drain.
- Drainage. Will the drainage system for the proposed house meet regulations in terms of pipe gradients etc?
- The existing Building Lines. These are the main front and rear lines of existing surrounding dwellings. A side-garden corner house may break these lines and may not be acceptable to the council.
- The site area. When the anticipated footprint of the house is plotted on the site, will you have the required minimum area for private open space? The Development Plan should give you information on requirements in its Development Control Section.
- The Development Plan. Often this will contain guidance for particular forms of development like infill and mews. Can you comply with these standards?
- Parking. You should ascertain whether you have sufficient parking space on site for the number of cars. The no. of spaces required will be determined by the accommodation in the house. Refer to Dev. Plan.
- Entry / Exit. Will you be able to set out a safe vehicular entrance which meets the minimum requirements in terms of sight lines and distance from a junction or corner?
- Turning. Will you have the space to turn cars within the site in accordance with regulations?

These are items that you could in theory assess for yourself before engaging a professional - depending on your ability. 
An architect can do this work too, for which you could agree an initial fixed fee. If the project can not proceed for any reason you will have only spent a limited initial outlay. Architects and other building professionals carry professional indemnity insurance. If you make a critical mistake at an early stage, you have no one to seek redress against.

You should definitely engage a professional person when you do decide to proceed with design, planning and later tender and construction stages.
The type of professional you might engage could depend on what importance you attach to design quality, space, light, aesthetics, costs, environmental performance etc.

DBK100
http://www.mesh.ie


----------



## onq (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*



hivas9 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking to build a house to the side of my garden in a housing estate, i'm looking to build a 2 storey house. My house is a semi D bungalow and the next house is a 2 storey dwelling semi D. Reading other postings could i get a quote for planning permission or am i jumping the gun on this.? What i mean is do i go to an architect first or just apply for planning without specific drawings? Any information appreciated.
> cheers



I expect the house next door is semi D with yours, is that what you mean?

You cannot apply for planning permission without a full set of drawings: 6 copies of each.
You will need an Ordnance Survey Site Location Map and a Site Layout Plan showing the disposition of buildings on the site.
You will need a set of survey drawings of the existing house and site together with a set of drawings showing the proposed development.
There are several items of technical information required on the drawings, including red outlines, location of northsign, levels, heights and site entrance.
This will include plans at every level, elevations front reat and side, at least one section and an elevation in context showing neighbouring houses - yours and others.
You will need also need public notices in a local newspaper and on the site itself in a set format and you will have to apply within a certain time of their erection/publication.

Few laypersons master this the first time around and even indemnified professionals make mistakes - less likely, but they still happen.

If this is not your house but built for profit, the Health and Safety Regulations Apply and you should become familiar with them.
If this is going to be your house and you are building by direct labour, you are the Main Contractor under the regulations.
Read the Health and Safety  section in  the Self Build FAQ http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261.

Please take the advice offerd by picorette, runner and DBK100.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters.


----------



## hivas9 (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*

Hi,
     Thanks for the replies, though some different opinions on first step. There is public drainage to the front of house and wouldn't imagine there's any private drains. Not sure what is meant by existing building lines? Is this the boundry lines? Also had a read of development plan and it mentions "infill development" in existing estates is encouraged so that's promising.

Yes my house is semi-d bungalow. But the house to the side of mine where i want to build is a 2-story semi-d. So two potential types of house to go for. My preference would be for a 2 storey as it would have a smaller footprint with more square footage. There's a football field to the rear of house so not overlooking anyone. 

Thanks picorette, runner, DBK100 and ONQ for your thoughts on this, as there is so much to take in just to get going.  My head hurts after reading that FAQ about building http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261
     Next to get a quote for planning not sure if they can project manage as well?  cheers


----------



## onq (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: House build in Residential Estate*



hivas9 said:


> Hi,
> <snip>
> 
> Thanks picorette, runner, DBK100 and ONQ for your thoughts on this, as there is so much to take in just to get going.  My head hurts after reading that FAQ about building http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126261
> Next to get a quote for planning not sure if they can project manage as well?  cheers



You can imagine what my head was like after writing it.

Don't constrain a professional by your expectations.

A competent architect can offer a full service.

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Feb 2010)

Hi,

This thread although quite old now might be worth a read.


----------



## hivas9 (22 Feb 2010)

Cheers ONQ, yeah fair play to you as it's a great reference to go back to even if head hurts now!  Sue Ellen thanks for the thread, interesting about the timber frames and worth considering with how quick they can be built.
cheers


----------



## onq (22 Feb 2010)

Hivas9,

You're very welcome.

+1 what Sue Ellen has posted

There is also another good thread on what to ask your architect at your first meeting.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=131450


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters.


----------

